# My Dragonfly



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gray primer, then flat white, then a final coat of Tamiya pearl white. Picked out the main door and hatch outlines with a Mig wash.

Got less and less interested as I went along. Simple kit, too expensive, boring color scheme. Done, move on.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Still turned out nice - the wash in the panel lines help to break things up.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like it. The wash makes the panels lines like more to scale and the engine details come out well too.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Bang on Perfect!!!!!!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The pearl white was inspired. Nice choice!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I hope future build ups will use a different stand, I was never a fan of the kit included ones, way back since the days of the Batplane.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks spot on to me, based on the cartoon. The wash really does help the overall look of the plane.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very impressive. Got to be the best paint job yet. The dark panel lines really blows your mind.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Good one John! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

apls said:


> I hope future build ups will use a different stand, I was never a fan of the kit included ones, way back since the days of the Batplane.



Me, I love it. To my eye there's never been a more graceful stand for airplane models than the old Aurora stand. I even bought 5 batplanes in a blowout sale just to get the stands.

Anybody wanna buy 5 batplanes? :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fire91bird said:


> The pearl white was inspired. Nice choice!


I had it in overall flat white and, well, that was pretty dull. But I figure a privately owned aircraft (corporate owned?) is going to be painted glossy. So a quick coat of pearl livened it up. And I figured it would be well-maintained by a good ground crew, so no weathering.

I'm doing the small FM Millennium Falcon next so I can unleash the weathering reflex I bottled up for this one. :lol:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

John P said:


> Got less and less interested as I went along. Simple kit,* too expensive*, boring color scheme. Done, move on.


You did a perfect job. I can't imagine it looking any better.

I'd buy the kit for $14.95 .

I'm really surprised by the price of this kit. Sure, everybody wants cheaper kits but I've never argued with the price of Moebius kits. I have a shipping case of big Seaviews, a case lot of Space Pods, multiple J2s, multiple big robots. Multiple almost everything from Moebius.

But that Dragonfly strikes me as being over-priced by nearly a factor of 2X (even at retail street price).


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

zike said:


> You did a perfect job. I can't imagine it looking any better.
> 
> I'd buy the kit for $14.95 .
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the plane, or the show. 
But when I saw the size of the box and the size of the price........ Well, a couple of words came out of my mouth that I can't type here.

Didn't they say claim the kit was 1/144?

A friend of mine (who probably has over 20-30 golds from Wonderfest) built the big resin kit a number of years ago.
When he was trying to figure out what scale it was, a 1/144 cockpit (double wide - like from a A-6) fit into that perfectly.

So I'm not buying the 1/144 on this one.

John, I agree, Pearl White was the way to go.
BTW - what happens to the PW if one sprays a flat over it?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Me, I love it. To my eye there's never been a more graceful stand for airplane models than the old Aurora stand. I even bought 5 batplanes in a blowout sale just to get the stands.
> 
> Anybody wanna buy 5 batplanes? :freak:


I probably have a dozen of those stands laying around, that I'll never use.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The higher price of the kit is probably because they did a smaller run on it and need the extra$$$ to recoup their expenses. I'm sure there isn't a huge demand for this one but I got 1 because I'm a fan and the higher price paid will hopefully bring other high risk models to light.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It may be a simple kit, but you still did a great job on her, John. :thumbsup:

--Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks, Seanbo!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nice job, John. It's a kit I have zero interest in, but you did a since job on it....


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Great looking!! Takes me back to Saturday morning when the cartoons were good!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Great Job!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a rotten shame that nobody wants to put that kind of quality into
cartoon animation anymore.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Aside from a couple of Star Wars productions most cartooning has shifted away from adventure. What I see on screen is mostly bathroom humor and terrible rendering- the worse a show looks the more popular it must be. 'Johnny Test' is one example.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

WOI said:


> It's a rotten shame that nobody wants to put that kind of quality into
> cartoon animation anymore.


Have you seen any anime lately?
There is some amazing animation out there, you just need to expand your horizons.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

You know John, I wasn't gonna pick this one up. You did such a nice job on it, it changed my mind. Like it a lot!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sorry about that, Marko. :lol:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I know that,I happen to be a big anime fan myself.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

scooke123 said:


> Still turned out nice - the wash in the panel lines help to break things up.


I'm hoping Moebius does a "Pre-Assembled/Detailed" version...
they have done just about every other Si-Fi model recently they've produced..
yup, expect to add about $20 for that....
but w/ arthritic fingers & nerve degeneration, I can't build even the simplistic models anymore.... :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Trublood (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice job! I have the Anubis Productions "Dr. Zin's Spyder" to go with this. I am waiting for my Dragonfly to be delivered. I'm going to build them both at the same time.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job and the finish is immaculate. I picked up one of these from Frank at Jaxcon last Saturday but have no idea when I will put it on the bench. I will use yours as the "benchmark" for what I hope to finish with.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

John you killed it again great job on a cool kit!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

scooke123 said:


> Still turned out nice - the wash in the panel lines help to break things up.


what is "MIG Wash"???
MFG???
& how do u use it, clean off excess???

TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:
I know of/how to use stain/antiquing wash on leather work.... but (??)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.megahobby.com/darkwashfinish75mlbottlemigproductions.aspx

It's VERY thin liquid that settles into cracks and grooves and panels and leaves its dark pigment down in there. This one is a very dark brown. If you dab it into a groove with a thin brush it will capillary along for a great distance.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

John P said:


> http://www.megahobby.com/darkwashfinish75mlbottlemigproductions.aspx
> 
> It's VERY thin liquid that settles into cracks and grooves and panels and leaves its dark pigment down in there. This one is a very dark brown. If you dab it into a groove with a thin brush it will capillary along for a great distance.


TY John :thumbsup:
how do u remove any excess, or accident puddles??

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not sure, I've just been painting it carefully into the cracks! :lol:

Mineral spirits maybe? It probably says on the bottle, but i don't have that with me at the moment.


----------

